# Broad head came off



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

What do y'all think happened? It was an extreme quartering away shot arrow went in toward the back of the rib cage and exited through the front shoulder. Facts: The shoulder wound indicated the broad head was still there on exit. The insert was still intact. Arrow spin would tend to loosen head. Deer only ran about 25 yds. Never found the head.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Never seen or heard of that before. Was the arrow stuck in the ground?


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

No, it flipped up in the air when he exploded out of there, I think the nock an fletchings were still in his shoulder till he jumped.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The only way arrow spin would loosen the head would be if your arrow is spinning counterclockwise. Is that the rotation of your arrow?

My guess would be the head was loose before the shot? Is that possible?

Weird.

TH


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Wierd....WW


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

The head was just finger tight. I checked it at the truck before hiking in, but didn't have a broadhead wrench. The arrow was brand new not one I fletched myself. I'll double check the rotation when I get home tonight.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What kind of broadhead???


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well I wouldn't be driving any UTV's trucks or ATV's around the exit point of that arrow for a while lol.

TH


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Standard Slick Trick


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Do you shoot arrows with L Helical fletching????...WW


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

I miss-stated before, the spin of the arrow would tend to tighten the broadhead, which only maded it more confusing. One thing I did notice is that the thread length on the Slick Tricks is two full theads less than my field points. The overall length of the heads inbeded in the insert (grip length + thread length if we were talking bolts) is the same and both require 2.5 rotations to seat the head so thread engagement is the same. I checked all the other broad heads I have on hand, Muzzy, Rage, and Sidewinders (I think). Their thread length is roughly the same as my field points, but their grip length is longer all required 6-7 rotations to seat the head. Unless a better theory pops up here, I'm going with limited thread engagement as the cause.


Since I like the ST's the best, I'm going to Loc-Tite the threads from now on.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

that's weird, i've shot ST's for a while and have never encountered a thread problem....something ain't right...


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

How many threads do you have engaged?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I think I would switch inserts. Did you mention what type of arrows you're shooting? I missed it if you did.

TH


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

They make little washers that I have all of my heads, broadheads and field points, that semi lock them in. Might solve your problem. Also keeps you having to retighten your field points ten times a day.


----------



## dattgog (Oct 24, 2012)

Can you screw the same type broadhead into the shot arrow? Wondering if a portion of the insert split off, this happened to me before.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

You only get 2 1/2 rotations with a ST and 6-7 with others. I shoot ST also and they have more rotations than that to tighten them. I have had inserts that were not threaded corectly.


----------



## trout_slayer05 (Feb 25, 2010)

You might try to use a bit of bow sting wax on the treads it helps the heads from backing out. You should already have it and the lock tight is just one more thing to keep up with.


----------

